# Exporting with Clipping Path included - How to do this?



## Karayuschij (May 3, 2013)

I have images of objects on white background, isolated with a clipping path.
When I export the photo in jpeg (using the Export menu)  I loose the clipping path.
How to export an image in jpeg with the clipping path included?
Consider that I have hundreds of photos of this kind and I cannot use a "one by one" operation.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 3, 2013)

Not possible. JPEG's file format does not support transparency or clipping paths. You have to use a Tiff or a PSD.


----------



## Karayuschij (May 3, 2013)

Not true, jpeg format support very well clipping path (I use that every day)
Do you think that I would have asked if I was not sure? 

You can verify yourself downloading an example file here http://db.tt/9yTVbOVJ

Apparently it is possible to export a jpeg containing a clipping path using "Export 'Original'" only if the original file is already a jpeg file, as this just makes a copy of the file.
But there is no way is your original file is a psd or a tiff. As you export the file in a different format you loose the clipping path.
I hope that it will be possible in a future version of LR, maybe with the possibility to choose what clipping path to export when they are more than one in the original (psd or tiff) file.


----------

